# Searching images/pics for a website



## minimike (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi there,

Currently I'm searching images about Beastie and FreeBSD that I could legally put on my website. I'm a small ISP Start-Up and I'm thinking about offering FreeBSD Jails like a Vserver in the near future. Thank you for some hints.

cheers Darko


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/copyright/
http://www.freebsd.org/art.html
http://www.freebsd.org/logo.html


----------

